# Drizzt's Anklets of Speed?



## Dreeble (Sep 25, 2002)

Heya:

 Aside: If you don't like Drizzt, hey, no problem at all.  Take care and see ya! 

 I'm currently reading Passage to Dawn and apparently at some point Drizzt got ahold of Anklets of Speed or something.  This neatly solves (I assume) the problem with his Bracers of Speed making his arms move too fast, out of sync with his feet.  My question, though, is where did the Anklets come from?  I must've missed that.  He got the Bracers from Dantrag while escaping from Menzoberranzen, but where did the Anklets appear between then and assault on Mithril Hall (where I'm pretty sure he has the Anklets)?  Was this in a short story or something or did I accidentally skip a chapter?

Thanks,
Dreeble


----------



## Chun-tzu (Sep 25, 2002)

Dreeble said:
			
		

> *Heya:
> 
> Aside: If you don't like Drizzt, hey, no problem at all.  Take care and see ya!
> 
> ...




They're Bracers of the Blinding Strike (I think), and those are the bracers that he's wearing on his legs, instead of his arms. Drizzt would rather have improved speed and  maneuverability on the battleground than an increased attack rate. In real life combat, that may indeed be a better advantage (because in real life, it's not about how fast you can strike, but more about choosing your moments).

It's against standard D&D rules, just like that assassin (Ghost or something?) who wore a magic ring on one of his toes. That's against the rules in D&D, too.


----------



## Dreeble (Sep 25, 2002)

Heya:



> They're Bracers of the Blinding Strike (I think), and those are the bracers that he's wearing on his legs, instead of his arms.




 Yah, and then I turned the page to page 20 and saw the explanation.  Oops.  Weird that Salvatorre didn't explain that in Siege of Darkness since I'm pretty certain Drizzt was running around real fast towards the end there.  Maybe it was in the first draft and cut for length or something.

Take care,
Dreeble


----------



## Enforcer (Sep 28, 2002)

Dreeble said:
			
		

> *Heya:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's definitely explained in one of the earlier novels. I believe that Drizzt got them off of a deceased Dinin Do'Urden or possibly Dantrag Baenre. I can't remember.


----------



## Dreeble (Sep 30, 2002)

Heya:



> It's definitely explained in one of the earlier novels. I believe that Drizzt got them off of a deceased Dinin Do'Urden or possibly Dantrag Baenre. I can't remember.




 Definitely Dantrag.  By "explained", I meant that not until early in Passage to Dawn was it explained that Drizzt moved the bracers from his wrists to his ankles.  On the other hand, I guess now that I think about it, it was strongly implied he'd want to do something along these lines, since his dueling/practicing with Catti Brie showed how his feet not keeping up with his arms was problematic.  Good enough and not a problem.

 I think it's interesting that Salvatorre seems to like to severely limit magic (numerically!).  That is, virtually no potions and other charged items for major characters, just a handful of _really_ nice things (like Drizzt's figurine, scimitars, and anklets of speed or Catti Brie's bow, quiver, sword, and circlet thingy).  How many magic items did Wulfgar have beyond Aegis Fang?  I suppose this is a story consideration.  Limiting access to magic forces the characters to achieve and overcome adversity through personality, strategy, and wits instead of some deus ex machina.

Take care,
Dreeble


----------

